# BCP-157 & TB500 - Dosage/Frequency



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

Due to an old knee injury I've decided to take the trip.

Researching both of them it appears BCP-157 works best near the site of the injury and TB-500 can be injected anywhere such as the stomach.

Now a couple of dosage questions(seen different answers)

1. For BCP-157 (5mg) I will be adding 2ml of BAC water, what's recommend dosage (ticks on the slin pin?) 350mcg = 13.5 ticks? (frequency each morning and night?)

2. For TB-500 (2mg) I will be adding 2ml of BAC water, again what is recommended? 1000mcg? how many ticks? (frequency monday - thursday)

FYI I'm 6'1 - 100KG

Apologies if this has been regurtigated, getting desperate.

I will try and keep a running commentry once it arrives

Thanks


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Use this calculator:

https://researchpeptides.com/forums/58-peptide-calculator

Recommended Dosages of BPC 157
Experiments with oral delivery systems, peritoneal delivery systems and site injection delivery systems all offered benefits, although injection is the most common delivery method. A typical dosage of BPC 157 is ten micrograms per KG of bodyweight, but actual dosage will depend on injury type and severity.

How to Take TB-500?
Most people utilize four to five milligrams of TB-500 each week. A typical dosage schedule might be two milligrams, twice every seven days, for a month to six weeks. If an injury is of the chronic type, the dosage may be lower, as the peptide will be used primarily in order to maintain benefits. There are different strategies for dosing, so it will vary a bit, depending on the person and the effect that is being sought out. Stacking is another option. As you're probably already aware, stacking is all about combining supplements in order to optimize benefits. It is possible to stack TB-500 with other supplement products (such as Growth Hormone Releasers) and many people do this in order to aid muscle recovery and gain muscle mass at the same time. TB-500 is injected. Sterile water or sterile saline are utilized in order to dilute the product.


----------



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

How long should I allow the virals and Ban water to mix before using?

Does anyone have any further tips on running this type or cycle?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

F2004 said:


> How long should I allow the virals and Ban water to mix before using?
> 
> Does anyone have any further tips on running this type or cycle?


 You can use the pep as soon as it dissolves the powder.

Bit more info for you.

*BPC 157 the healing peptide*

Bpc 157: specifications

Molecular Formula : C62H98N16O22 Molecular Weight : 1419.5355 purity>99%

Sequence: L-Valine, glycyl-L-alpha-glutamyl-L-prolyl-L-prolyl-L-prolylglycyl-L-lysyl-L-prolyl-L-alanyl-L-alpha-aspartyl-L-alpha-aspartyl-L-alanylglycyl-L-leucyl-; glycyl-L-alpha-glutamyl-L-prolyl-L-prolyl-L-prolylglycyllysyl-L-prolyl-L-alanyl-L-alpha-aspartyl-L-alpha-aspartyl-L-alanylglycyl-L-leucyl-L-valine

BPC 157 Stable gastric pentadecapeptide BPC 157 (GEPPPGKPADDAGLV, M.W. 1419) may be the new drug stable in human gastric juice, effective both in the upper and lower GI tract, and free of side effects. BPC 157, in addition to an antiulcer effect efficient in therapy of inflammatory bowel disease (IBD) (PL 14736) so far only tested in clinical phase II, has a very safe profile, and exhibited a particular wound healing effect. It also has shown to interact with the NO-system, providing endothelium protection and angiogenic effect, even in severely impaired conditions (i.e., it stimulated expression of early growth response 1 gene responsible for cytokine and growth factor generation and early extracellular matrix (collagen) formation (but also its repressor nerve growth factor 1-A binding protein-2)), important to counteract severe complications of advanced and poorly controlled IBD. Hopefully, the lessons from animal studies, particularly advanced intestinal anastomosis healing, reversed short bowel syndrome and fistula healing indicate BPC 157's high significance in further IBD therapy. Also, this supportive evidence (i.e., no toxic effect, limit test negative, LD1 not achieved, no side effect in trials) may counteract the problems commonly exercised in the use of peptidergic agents, particularly those used on a long-term basis.

*what is BPC 157 used for in humans/bodybuilders?*

well BPC 157 is known for super quick and professional Joint/tendon/ligament healing in all phases of clinical trials.. studies are shown here: BPC 157 has been shown in studies to heal torn quadriceps muscles, detached achilles tendon, muscles that have been damaged/crushed. Demonstrating dramatic fast recovery from muscle tears. Tendon to bone healing - increased ligament healing, BPC 157 has a variety of protective effects in the organs.

Clinical trials demonstrate healing and prevention of stomach ulcers and it is being studied as a burn treatment. Trials show it may help repair some liver damage after prolonged chronic alcohol exposure. No adverse reactions have been seen in clinical trials.

BPC 157 peptide has been shown to heal a variety of wounds in all areas researched, including internal organs, muscles, ligaments, tendons, skin, internal lacerations from surgery, etc.

it can have a use in the medical industry help heal and get rid of stomach ulcers caused by people abusing NSAID drugs

how long can i wait to see some effective results/benefits from this product?

well personally for me ive been using for 1 week and the results are astounding! my right hip is now moveable im almost at a point where i can go in the gym and smash legs harder then before, my right bicep IM injections with it has had immaculate results thus far the pain is greatly diminished and im able to pick up things mildy heavy whereas 4 injections previously i was in bad pain/weakness and now... its feeling strong/harder then previous.

usually results will take 4-6 weeks, because yes of course your injecting the drug but the human body has a set healing rate, but with BPC 157 the healing will be imo 100% faster then regular and the also the healing will be more complete whereas before you would only get around 80% of what you had before.

*How long can i run BPC 157 for? *

BPC 157 can be run for 4 weeks, followed by a 2 week rest. after this if you are still not feeling 100% itll be safe to run another course of BPC 157.

*How do you reconstitute BPC 157?*

simply pop the cap off, gently alchol swab the stopper, then let it dry, same goes with the BAC water vial. then dose out the correct amount of BAC water. then slowly put the needle in... then slowly but surely inject the BAC water along side the vial making sure you do not indirectly inject on the peptide powder, however once you have done the first dose and the powder i essentially mixed you can inject on the bac water, that is fine. Note* this is done with 2mls of bac water, that would be 2 whole 1ml/1cc insulin syringes.

*How do i Dose BPC 157 for optimal results? *

you can use anywhere from 200mcg being a medium dose up to 500mcg ... depending on severity of issue ( if severe) dose 2x a day at 350 mcg totaling 700 mcg.

Is BPC 157 IM or sub q injection?BPC 157 is both, you can do IM or subq as close as you can to the injection site, preferably around 1-4 inches away to yield the most benefit to the injured area.

*what are the side effects of BPC 157? *

there are absolutely none that i know of well No one knows, however the first time i used it i got a head ache and felt generally sick, however this was only for a day. I'm now 100% this is most likely a coincidence, most probably a body reaction to the first time. to be honest there are no side effects, its in clinical trial phase 2 ATM and they have reported 0 effects, only positives.

*what syringe/needle size is good for this peptide?*

all needles would be good for this peptide depending on where you want to inject, however a 1ml/1cc 29 and half inch insulin syringe is optimal for most sites on the body.

*How long will 1 bottle last?*

generally if run at the baseline 200mcg dose, 1 5mg vial will last 25 consecutive days.

*where do i store this? *

just like another peptide keep it away from UV/sunlight. it can stay in room temp for up to 10 weeks, however for best storage/results store in a fridge and use until vial is run out then discard of it. For other BPC 157, they can stay in the fridge too as they will last up to 6 months, whereas if you had more you can store in the freezer( up to 2 years).


----------



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

For the dosages I suggested in my first post

hiw many 'ticks' on this 1ml pin for BCP and TB500?

thanks again

View attachment IMG_6570.JPG


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

F2004 said:


> For the dosages I suggested in my first post
> 
> hiw many 'ticks' on this 1ml pin for BCP and TB500?
> 
> ...


 BPC -157









TB500


----------



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

I've found that using BCP-157 near the injured area has aggravated it...

I was taking it every morning and every night, then using TB-500 in the stomach every 3 days.

I may try using TB-500 near the injury instead.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

F2004 said:


> Due to an old knee injury I've decided to take the trip.
> 
> Researching both of them it appears BCP-157 works best near the site of the injury and TB-500 can be injected anywhere such as the stomach.
> 
> ...


 Where have you been researching. From what I have read, studies suggest no difference between injection/oral or whether it's site specific or not.


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

TB500 is long acting so there is no need to use it in a site specific area. BPC157 is also the same. However, some users claim they get better results near the area.

Ideally, for any injury, you should get an MRI scan or an ultra sound just remember that they are not guaranteed to fix all injuries however they do help with recovery

I ran this below

*Thymosin Beta 4 (TB500) 2mg*
Mix 1 ml water with each Vial of Thymosin Beta 4 (TB500). One full insulin syringes of water.
Dosage :50iu / 1000mcg of TB500 Monday and Thursday (SUBQ)

*BPC157 5mg*
Mix 2 ml water with each Vial of BPC157. Two full insulin syringes of water.

Dosage:14iu of BPC-157 first thing in the morning into the area as near as possible to the injury.
14iu of BPC-157 late evening into the area as near as possible to injury


----------



## popeye1982 (Oct 3, 2016)

Is bpc-157 easily obtainable in the UK?

Any particular brand people use?

Developed some shoulder pain over the last few weeks and want something to speed up its recovery


----------



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> BPC -157
> 
> View attachment 144772
> 
> ...


 I'm picking this back up again after a hectic work schedule (working nights on/off)

I've got some new insulin syringes which are 1ML with an orange top

Now to be 100% sure 50 ticks is 0.5 on the gauge? (talking TB-500 2MG here), is the consensus that this dosage is affective twice a week?


----------

